# What other bodies fit the Tomy Super G plus chassis?



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

So I'm not a fan of the F1 bodies that came with my Super International set. The cars are actually posted for sale in the forum, but since there's been no interest, what other bodies can I purchase that will fit the Super G plus chassis? Does the GT40 shell fit this chassis? 

I really like the Mercedes and Toyota LeMans type bodies, but everyone seems to think they're made out of gold when I check the prices. What I really like is the cars like this Peugeot 908 that the SCX guys have:

http://www.scxdigitalsystem.com/img/novetats/13880.swf

or this Audi R10:

http://www.scx.es/index2.htm

Is anything like this made in HO? Maybe a lexan shell I can paint up myself? If not, why are the manufacturers missing the boat on this one. I've not even seen a Corvette in this style in HO and that's one that almost everyone likes. I'm sure that I'm not the only one that likes this type of car and racing. Maybe this is turning into a "vent post" since I'm a little frustrated with not being able to find what I want. Anyway, any help on the original question would help me out. Thanks and now I'm gonna go back to building my track.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah I think the Peugeot & Audi are on the way from Tomy for the Mega-G.

As to the Tomy SG+ F1 cars you have, you can get a body clip to adapt those chassis to fit the same bods that are home to the full bodied SG+, Turbo & SRT chassis.

Clip looks like this and costs around $1.50 or so -- http://www.jaghobbies.com/images/slotcars/parts/tomy/tomy_bod_clip.jpg


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah I think the Peugeot & Audi are on the way from Tomy for the Mega-G.
> 
> As to the Tomy SG+ F1 cars you have, you can get a body clip to adapt those chassis to fit the same bods that are home to the full bodied SG+, Turbo & SRT chassis.
> 
> Clip looks like this and costs around $1.50 or so -- http://www.jaghobbies.com/images/slotcars/parts/tomy/tomy_bod_clip.jpg


Man, if Tomy would bring out those cars, they'd be about too freekin' cool! I've wondered why they've not pursued these types of cars since they're popular here as well as Europe. Do you have any spy pics of the cars?

And thanks for the body clip info. I'll check into that as well.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

With that body clip, there will be 100s of bods for the super G. Literally. Most any auto world, AFX, Tomy, or Dash body made for wide tab tomy or AFX chassis will pop right on.


----------

